# A monster has moved into our home and we love it :)



## annette (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone ..just wanted to say hi

we have a wonderful new puppy called Sam. He is our 1st Vizsla. 

He is 10 weeks old and he bites everything, does not listen to the word no , likes jumping on the settee but he is cute and lovely .. he can sit, down and stand on command and 99% of the time he asks to go out for a wee and he sleeps all night .


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome! Loki is our first V as well and I can't imagine having a better dog! Got any puppy pictures for us to goo and gaa over?


----------



## annette (Jan 3, 2010)

not sure if this will work 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/gallery/482_03_01_10_4_19_21.jpg


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Your pup is just adorable. Snickers is our first V and dog since we were kids. Life has changed for us, but he has brought us lots of joy and pride. You won't regret it ;D


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

annette said:


> not sure if this will work
> http://www.vizslaforums.com/gallery/482_03_01_10_4_19_21.jpg


soooooooo dang cute. I just want to gobble him up. Well done.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

that's a good looking mons.... uh I mean Vizzie you have there.  
Congrats, your life has now changed...... for the good of course.


----------

